# Camp He Ho Ha Shoot for the Cause



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

The Camp He Ho Ha shoot is just around the corner! I can't wait for this one, it's my favorite arrow culling event  Check out the info @ http://www.camphehoha.com/special_events_subsections/archery.html

If anyone's feeling generous, I'll be more than happy to put ya down as one of my sponsors, just shoot me a PM


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

I'll start with these, hopefully other's will post up  1st Photo is the Grand Prix shoot off; Back row L->r Carey Hepp, Russell Hillis, Dean Thornton, Chase Martin. Front Row; Remington Dietzen, Steve Middelton, (sorry, not sure) & John Wiun.


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

Thanks for posting russ!!! looked like a great shoot!

Congrats to Dean, way to go man!


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

a couple more and probably a big lull  I think the shot is at a lynx about 5-10 yds away and about 20' up in a tree, honestly I can't remember exactly. I just knew that a nickel was better than a miss


----------

